
iPhone iOS 13 Lockscreen Bypass Flaw Exposes Contacts - rdasm
https://threatpost.com/iphone-ios-13-lockscreen-bypass/148332/
======
cellular
"Luckily, the hack would be difficult to launch, as an attacker must have
access to the phone in question. "

Well that IS the whole point of having a pass code- isn't it?

------
rdasm
I agree but isn't that why it's called a bypass.

